# New Pnut pics



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

I just love her-nothing special about these pics--just her


----------



## paint my world (Jan 26, 2005)

awww, i totally love p'nut. Always have. Lovely pics


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

I love the way shes looking at you,she is such a lovely girl! Is she all okay now?


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

The pictures are special , very special


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is so cute.. I love her coloring..


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

sullysmum said:


> I love the way shes looking at you,she is such a lovely girl! Is she all okay now?


She is doing quite well health wise... we are going through some othe stuff right now but everything will be okay. Thanks for asking  P-Nut sends her love to you and the girls.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

We send it back to her too :love2:


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I didn't realize she had not been well. So glad that she is doing better. She looks precious as always.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

Those "nothing special about these pics" are the best kind. She looks at you with such love and that's the most special thing of all.


----------



## P-Nut (Dec 1, 2004)

Rachael Polachek said:


> Those "nothing special about these pics" are the best kind. She looks at you with such love and that's the most special thing of all.


Yep... I totally agree... especially when I have been so not happy lately it means even more to me that she is so loving


----------



## purpleboy2 (Apr 2, 2005)

nice as allways


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Oh what a P-Nut!!!

She has such a lovely face....I love it!!!! The way she looks at the camera...  

Makes you melt...."Sigh" :love5:


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

P-Nut is such a beautiful little girl!! I love those special pictures. Her face says it all"I love Mom"!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

P-nut is so beautiful.........she is looking at you so adoringly.


----------



## stelun (Mar 14, 2004)

She is so beautiful! I've always loved her coloring!


----------



## Tichi (May 7, 2005)

Go P-Nut! She is such a little star! What a pretty face!


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a cutie They are very special because she is special


----------



## Sophie's Mom (May 11, 2004)

What lovely photos :love10: She is such a stunning little girl :angel1: 
That look says it all. She sure loves her mom.


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

nothing special :? but p-nut is SO special !!!!!!  

kisses nat


----------



## chihuahua-lady (Apr 13, 2005)

p-nut is soo sooo pretty she always looks brill


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nothing special my butt! p-nut pics are great even if she is just sitting there looking at you with so much love in her eyes!


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

What a pretty girl. She looks so sweet.

Leslie


----------



## Tinker (Jan 3, 2005)

I adore P-Nut but then I guess that's no surprise when you look at Marcus, LOL. Still she is beautiful.


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

[email protected] SPECIAL! they're great! i loved looking at these! P-Nut looks gorgeous!!! super gorgeous on these!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

yayyyy p nut!!! she is gorgeous! what cute pics of her!! i love her coloring. more amazing unspecial pics please


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Glad to hear she is better. I love those pics. Chis are just so cute I can't resist the pics. I love the first one the best. She looks like she is posing.


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Oh wow she is so expressive!! she is beautiful!!


----------



## carachi (Mar 20, 2005)

I got so excited when I saw this thread! I love mini P. His coat is so, smooth.


----------



## belladoggie (Mar 28, 2005)

Yay, I love P-nut pics - she's so pretty, I love her little mask colouring!

More pic please


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

The pics are lovely and she is as gorgeous as ever. :angel8:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Pnut always looks like a stuffed animal to me - how could a real animal look so perfect :wink:


----------

